# Sending a snowboard by international post



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

What exactly do you do in Japan?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

d15 said:


> What exactly do you do in Japan?


I write very modestly selling books and give talks to groups interested in them. I also do some translation work.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

dreampow said:


> I write very modestly selling books and give talks to groups interested in them. I also do some translation work.


Very interesting.

As for the board a 2 week arrival is going to need air freight so you are actually asking for a super express service, ship freight will generally take months. I have had lots of boards sent from board shops in the states to Australia and it has never cost over $100 and usually takes around 7-10 days. They turn up generally in a cardboard sleeve that can be anything unto 30cm oversize which does add to the cost. I would advise you to have the sleeve cut back as short as possible if you get your uncle to send it but I would recommend you email the shop and ask how much for the shipping as often the website will give bogus quotes on checkout.
Which shop is it?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I am looking at a 157 proto CT so I could go with any shop that has it, EVO has several left and their international quote was like 400 US on the website. I could call them I guess. If I can do it direct it would be much better than bothering my uncle. 

Which shops have you dealt with in the past?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

dreampow said:


> I am looking at a 157 proto CT so I could go with any shop that has it, EVO has several left and their international quote was like 400 US on the website. I could call them I guess. If I can do it direct it would be much better than bothering my uncle.
> 
> Which shops have you dealt with in the past?


evo, dogfunk, sierra back in the day, eternal, buysnow and more I just cant remember them. There is no way it will cost you $300, send an email ask, I think you will be pleasantly surprised. You could also send memphis hawk a pm and ask him how much his birdman cost to send. Not many boards could cost more than that bad boy.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I will try contacting them. By the way where are you in OZ?

I might visit this year (gold coast area) and if you are in that region I was thinking maybe I could pay you to swallow tail my 161 Volkl. I don't have the tools to attempt it, nor the skills if I am honest.

Seriously you could make a side business out of that it looks so good. How many people have old cambered decks gathering dust that could become great powder decks with a swallow tail?
Lots is my guess.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

dreampow said:


> I will try contacting them. By the way where are you in OZ?
> 
> I might visit this year (gold coast area) and if you are in that region I was thinking maybe I could pay you to swallow tail my 161 Volkl. I don't have the tools to attempt it, nor the skills if I am honest.
> 
> ...


I am in sydney. About an hours flight from the gold coast so probably not worth it for you. I am sure heaps of people have old decks but the demand for a powder board in Australia is about equal to that of surfboards in Iceland lol.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

ETM said:


> I am in sydney. About an hours flight from the gold coast so probably not worth it for you. I am sure heaps of people have old decks but the demand for a powder board in Australia is about equal to that of surfboards in Iceland lol.


Why not move to Hokkaido over the winter and set up a shop, you could split boards as well.
Probably not at all practical for you but a nice thought anyway.

Must be intense coming from summer for a trip here in neck deep powder.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

dreampow, I grew up in Manila, and this is the type of situation where we used whatever expat community we had to its fullest. Send out feelers and get someones uncle/mom/sister to bring it on a flight/visit. Repay them with an onsen visit or maybe just a nice bottle of Suntory. :thumbsup:

Buy board, have shipped to said persons address, done.

This is how we got skateboards, surfboards, Dr.Marten's Air Wair , real chocolate....

Knowing any US military personnel might work...just for example...


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have used the usps before it was under a 100 dollars to send to japan. The only problem is they only allow a 60 inch max and 157 board is just over 61 inches. I would just call around and see what price people can give you remember the sleeve will also add some size.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

call around is a good idea but I don't know many companies in the US, any names for me to check and call?

UPS is ridiculous over 60 inches which this is. 

Any help appreciated. Of course anyone who will be coming to Japan on a trip could bring it for me?

I will definitely hook you up with some good sake or whatever.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

maybe try DHL?

or FedEx

meh all that shit is gonna be $$ tho. wish I could come out!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Contacted Fedex DHL and UPS they are either ridiculously expensive or don't do items the size of a snowboard (157cm).

Any help here would be greatly appreciated. 

I need info on a smaller shipping company that will ship it here for less, its OK if its not super express.

Alternatively anyone coming over here soon (Japan)?

Even from Hokkaido its like 30USD to send a board down here to Kyoto. I will happily send you a crate of beer or something for your troubles and you'll be making good karma with the snowboarding gods:dunno:.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm in Hong Kong and am expecting two 158's to arrive via FedEx tomorrow. No idea why you were told that a 157 could not be shipped. The shipping cost me USD $180.

I have had a 153 shipped via USPS before for about USD $70. I was told by the shop that USPS has a 60" height restriction so anything longer than a 156 cannot be shipped.

I can measure the box dimensions for you if that will help (before I tear it apart like an animal to get at the toys inside).

I will be bringing my new weapon to Niseko in less than 3 weeks


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

You could try contacting Jeff Martin at Alter Ego Sports ([email protected]). He has been very helpful with my order. The website will not give you quotes to Japan, but maybe he can work something out...

The board is actually a bit cheaper: Never Summer Proto CT Snowboard - Alter Ego Sports :: Winnipeg, Manitoba Canada


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks for both responses:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

I'll contact Fed ex and check with the Canadian store too.

Hokkaido in 3 weeks eh, you'll have a blast.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Box dimensions: 10 x 33 x 155 cm

Weight on the air waybill is stated as 25lbs, although I do not think the box weighed that much

Fedex International Economy Service: USD$180

Good luck !


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Memphis Hawk here with the special play... "Snowboard Sneak". Get back to me!


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

Alright, the ball is rolling. Will keep you updated!:thumbsup:


----------

